# Digitrax Throttle / Panel



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,

My first attempt at wiring my DCC went very well - I am very happy. I've just bought a Digitrax UP5 Panel and UT4 Throttle and will begin installing tomorrow. 

Just to be sure:
I connect the Zephyr with the UP5 with the telephone jack-like wire
I connect the UP5 from my bus-line. Can I splice the two wires from anywhere on the bus-line (close to the throttle of course? Do I keep the same wiring: if the inside track is connected to Prog A and the outside track to Prog 2 on the Zephyr, I assume I do the same for the UP5?

Any tips on how to hold the afix the throttle to my benchwork / fascia?

Mike


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

You do not connect the UP5 or anything else to your DCC buss wiring, that is for track power only. 
The loconet cable is all you need to connect to the UP5, no power is needed. 
The loconet net cable will plug in to the rear of the UP5 from one of the plug ins on the rear of the Zephyr marked loconet A or B. 

Your UT4 throttle will plug into the front of the UP5

Telephone cable is 4 wire cable, loconet cable has 6 wires and the ends need to be put on a certain way. 
I had my cables made so I'm not too sure about how the ends must go on. 

I mounted my UP5 away from the Zephyr, more or less on the other side of the layout. 
The Zephyr is for switching operations and the remote throttle is for mainline running.

I just made a small mount from some thin plastic and mounted it under the fascia.

Magic


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Magic said:


> You do not connect the UP5 or anything else to your DCC buss wiring, that is for track power only.
> The loconet cable is all you need to connect to the UP5, no power is needed.
> The loconet net cable will plug in to the rear of the UP5 from one of the plug ins on the rear of the Zephyr marked loconet A or B.
> 
> ...


Thank you very, very much Magic! I followed your instructions and now have a fully functional UT4. I either misunderstood my LHS or they didn't explain it properly - there's a very good chance it is the former.

You have a great layout by the way. Are there any photos of how you store your throttle?

Mike


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad you got everything sorted out, they're a nice easy little throttle. Have fun with it. :smilie_daumenpos:

I just built a small shelf under the layout for my throttles.
Like so. The second one is a 402D radio throttle. 








Thanks, it's coming along rather slowly at this time, ballasting is no fun and summer activities are leaving little time for the layout.

Magic


----------

